# King of the County, Martinez, CA



## hilbillyinca (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not a KCBS comp, but still a fun event. This time will be my first solo competition and the birth of "Smokin Fatties" BBQ team.

http://www.countybbq.com/

It's my second year doing this event, previously I was "interning" with another team. I learned a lot, and looking forward to my new team.

Whether I place or not doesn't make that much difference to me, I LOVE the knowledge I get from meeting all the other folks that take just as much pride and have as much passion as I do about smoke.

Any last minute tips on presentation, prep tips, anything at all, I'm all ears.


----------

